# Michelin Green Tires?



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I scored a nice used Hunter frame and wheelset from a neighbor. It has Michelin Cyclocross Muds front and rear. In green. The frame has a fork that looks painted to match that green, and the rest of the frame is this cool bronze that works nicely with that oddball green. 

Problem is - the tires are oldish and cracking in few spots - they make me a little nervous. So I went looking to replace the old green muds with new green muds. Discontinued. Bummer. 

But on ebay, I found a pair. Brand new. The nutty thing? They sold at top dollar, almost $100 for the set. What gives? Brand new Mud 2s in black are selling for ~35-40/tire, so why the uber-premium for the green Michelins? 

Help a brother out!


----------



## surfamtn (Aug 28, 2006)

The green was a compound that has a cult following, myself included. Michelin will tell you that the new rubber is better I am sure. 
Are they Mudds or Sprints? All green (inc sidewalls) or tan sidewalls? How is the tread wear?


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> I scored a nice used Hunter frame and wheelset from a neighbor. It has Michelin Cyclocross Muds front and rear. In green. The frame has a fork that looks painted to match that green, and the rest of the frame is this cool bronze that works nicely with that oddball green.
> 
> Problem is - the tires are oldish and cracking in few spots - they make me a little nervous. So I went looking to replace the old green muds with new green muds. Discontinued. Bummer.
> 
> ...


I've ridden them both. The old tread pattern of the original Muds (first tan sidewall, then black sidewalls w/ green tread) had slightly taller knobs and more open of a pattern. I think they were slightly better in the mud. But it was not a huge difference to me. I think it is mainly a color aesthetic. 

Carl Decker mentioned the other day on the Rainier start line that he likes the green ones better. He is using the last of his stash, which he acquired from his team supply (sponsored by michelin). He has one green on the front only. 

Adam Craig was running the all black mud2's the other week at Horning's Hideout. I know that because he lapped me, then immediately flatted in the front. I asked him if he was running them tubeless and he said yes. He had cut the sidewall and the sealant didn't close it up. (FYI, he had the Dura Ace wheels.) He rode a half a lap to the pits (w/ a flat clincher), swapped his wheel, and re-caught me in one lap.

The difference between the Mud/Mud2 tires is hard to tell apart while riding. On the other hand, they both vividly stand out from other tires in comparison when you try them out in slick riding conditions. They are THE clincher to use in the mud.


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

just to throw fuel on the fire, the old version with the tan sidewall was the most supple clincher tire ever. a friend has a set that i rode a bit last year. i'd love to find a set.


----------



## surfamtn (Aug 28, 2006)

I was a HUGE fan of the tan side walled green tread MTB tires, (Wildgripper I think?). Must have had 6 pair over a couple of years, finally switched cuz I was tired for blowing out side walls with plenty of tread left. Might be realated to the "suppleness" you feel. FWIT I would kill for a pair of Green Sprint treads on Flying Doctor or FMB Superprestige caseings!!!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

surfamtn said:


> I was a HUGE fan of the tan side walled green tread MTB tires, (Wildgripper I think?). Must have had 6 pair over a couple of years, finally switched cuz I was tired for blowing out side walls with plenty of tread left. Might be realated to the "suppleness" you feel. FWIT I would kill for a pair of Green Sprint treads on Flying Doctor or FMB Superprestige caseings!!!


I've got a freaky pair of 26 x 1.7 green and tan Michelins, sprint and mud tread. I think these were one offs as I got these and another odd set of Michelin tires from a guy who was GT's World Cup MTB mechanic from back in the day.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

surfamtn said:


> The green was a compound that has a cult following, myself included. Michelin will tell you that the new rubber is better I am sure.
> Are they Mudds or Sprints? All green (inc sidewalls) or tan sidewalls? How is the tread wear?



The ones that sold last night on eBay were brand new old stock Green Sprints, with original Michelin packaging. $94! 

I just wanted to match the Hunter's green fork. The only riding I do is down to coffee shop to get a double non-fat half decaf extra foam not too hot latte, and I have to look good.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

all of my green michelin have been cut ,veyr deep on rocks .

none of them lasted very long 
the new type is heavier ,but much more puncture- and rock rsistant 




elmar


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

I got some green/ tan sprints free rom my roadie riding partner, who got them free from the LBS cause they were NOS and we know the owner..... The are pimp, not that I have ridden anything else.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't speak for the green muds, but the all green (tread and sidewall) sprints I had gave a super smooth ride. 

Too bad I flatted darn near every ride with those things. After a ton of cuts from gravel, I gave up on them.

Man did they ride nice though.


----------



## phbiker38 (Oct 29, 2007)

*tire choice*



thinkcooper said:


> I scored a nice used Hunter frame and wheelset from a neighbor. It has Michelin Cyclocross Muds front and rear. In green. The frame has a fork that looks painted to match that green, and the rest of the frame is this cool bronze that works nicely with that oddball green.
> 
> Problem is - the tires are oldish and cracking in few spots - they make me a little nervous. So I went looking to replace the old green muds with new green muds. Discontinued. Bummer.
> 
> ...


forget the michelins....go with maxxis. michelins last about 1 season, maybe 2. they have a problem with grip and with drying out fast....for all brands of tires go to cyclocrossworld.com.....i use maxxis cross tires and love them


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

phbiker38 said:


> forget the michelins....go with maxxis. michelins last about 1 season, maybe 2. they have a problem with grip and with drying out fast....for all brands of tires go to cyclocrossworld.com.....i use maxxis cross tires and love them


How many seasons do you expect to get out of a tire? I found that, because I have several wheels/tires that I rotate depending on the course, a pair might last 3 seasons. If I did all my training and racing on one pair, I would maybe get about 1/3 of a season out of them tops, regardless of the tire. It has a lot to do w/ the type of terrain you ride on. Sharp rocks, asphalt, grass, smooth dirt? Huge variance there.

I used the Maxxis Mimo tires a short while when they were a team sponsor a few years ago. I felt that the volume was smaller than the Muds, and they also wore down really quick, much more so than the Muds (like 3-5 rides and they were getting dull). They rolled a little faster, but didn't corner as well. I raced them in the mud of the last Portland Nationals and that's about as muddy as it gets. 

I personally have not ridden the Maxxis Raze tires, but have heard many people mention how they might be better in dryer conditions than mud, and that they are not as good of traction as the Michelin tires when it gets sloppy. 

Many people have opinions, so take it all w/ a grain of salt.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

So why did Michelin drop the green color? Any guesses? Endangered green tree frogs? Nuclear smelter required? Children in the factory? It's weird cause it seems like the market would eat them up...


----------

